# Sky Eye?



## Glen25 (24 Oct 2013)

I've given my parents an old TV I had for their kitchen.  They currently have Sky in the sitting room.  Is there any way of broadcasting Sky wirelessly on this TV from the Sky box?  Was looking at Sky Eye but not really sure this is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Sandals (24 Oct 2013)

yes, we'v a booster box in the attic and a wire comes from this to every tv in the house piping sky (all same station must be watched if few tvs on together). The sky box in the bedroom but an eye on any tv allows the remote to work the sky without actually being in the room with the box.


----------



## Glen25 (25 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  Ref the link to Argos above, it seems you still need to physically connect the TV to the Sky box when using this option. Does anyone know of any way of wirelessly transmitting the Sky box on the TV in kitchen?  Maybe no such way exists!


----------



## TTI (25 Oct 2013)

Yes, Wireless Senders with IR link :

Here's one in Maplin:
[broken link removed]

You can get one much cheaper on Ebay if you do a bit of research.


----------



## Glen25 (25 Oct 2013)

Thanks for that.  That the kind of thing I was looking for.  If anyone has a link to something similar that they bought on Ebay and are happy to recommend, I'd love to hear from them.
Thanks again to everyone.
Glen25


----------



## Leo (30 Oct 2013)

You'll get them for ~€35 from [broken link removed] if you can wait the ~4 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Glen25 (30 Oct 2013)

Thanks Leo.  That looks like a great deal.  Do I need to buy a Sky Eye as well as that transmitter so I can change the channels or will I be able to use the Sky remote on these transmitters?  (sorry if these are stupid questions!)


----------



## Glen25 (30 Oct 2013)

And one last question..  It has a standard US plug.  Will I need anything other than an adapter for this?


----------



## SparkRite (30 Oct 2013)

Glen25 said:


> And one last question..  It has a standard US plug.  Will I need anything other than an adapter for this?



Well it claims to usable with our A/C supply (230V) eg: 


> 2 x 100~240V AC Charger (US Plug)


so just an adapter required.

Re: the Sky magic eye, it also claims that it is:-



> Superheterodyne 433MHz IR wireless re-transmitter is fully compatible with remote control signals of DVD, DVR, CCD camera, IPTV, satellite STB, digital TV STB and other AV devices



so should be no need for one.


----------



## Glen25 (30 Oct 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.  I've ordered one and I'll let you know how I get on with it.


----------



## Glen25 (27 Nov 2013)

So I ordered this at the end of October and it still hasnt arrived. This is the order tracking info on the website. Can anyone make head or tail of it?
*Year Status                                                            Location Destination Country Date *
2013 Collection                                             51810302 IE                           20131102 1103 
2013 Opening                                               51805300 IE                            20131102 1708 
2013 Dispatching                                           51805300 IE                           20131103 1049 
2013 Opening                                                51003100 IE                            20131104 1228 
2013 Departure from outward office of exchange 51003100 IE                             20131104 1452


----------



## Leo (27 Nov 2013)

It departed China on November 4th. Location will change to IE once it lands in Ireland. That's a little slower than usual, but with increased volumes in the run up to Christmas, things take longer.


----------



## Glen25 (27 Nov 2013)

Thanks for that Leo.  Appreciate the quick response


----------



## Leo (27 Nov 2013)

No problem. Let us know how it works when it arrives.


----------

